# Coding auditor poistion at anthem bcbs



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Nov 21, 2014)

Please follow this link to apply:

http://www.careersatwellpoint.com/j...-louisville-ky-louisville-kentucky-job-85277/

This is a position for a coding auditor or coding auditor senior at Anthem/Wellpoint located in Louisville, KY.  I work for Anthem as coder myself but not with this particular department so I'm not really  sure if it is simliar to what I do.  However, I have seen this job posted several times this past year.  I don't know if they are hiring multiple positions or if they just haven't found a fit for the position yet.

********** IF YOU APPLY FOR THIS POSITION AND THERE IS A SECTION THAT ASKS YOU HOW YOU WERE REFERRED TO THIS JOB, PLEASE LIST MY NAME:  DANA WESTERMAN.  THANKS AND GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## twizzle (Nov 22, 2014)

danaguy71@yahoo.com said:


> Please follow this link to apply:
> 
> http://www.careersatwellpoint.com/j...-louisville-ky-louisville-kentucky-job-85277/
> 
> ...


I'm thinking that they want to advertise these positions "in-house" which is customary. Only when they have exhausted that approach will they advertise elsewhere. 

I hope you had permission to advertise this position on the AAPC forum otherwise this employer may be rather upset.

Just a thought. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## danaguy71@yahoo.com (Dec 2, 2014)

This job is on the External Website as well as internal.  They encourage us to let others know about these positions.

The link I provided in the the original post is the External Website.  Anyone can apply!

Thanks.


----------

